# Ideas for a DIY cold smoker with outside temps of >40C/104F



## mantooth

Hi, average temperature where I live in Costa Rica is about 40C/104F maybe even higher. I would like to cold smoke some bacon but without some type of cooling system that is not possible. Perhaps modify a working fridge into a smoker would work? All ideas welcome.

Good bacon in Costa Rica is hard, if not impossible to find. I'm having bacon withdrawals.....LOL!!


----------



## woodcutter

A-Mazen-Products has good smoke generators that don't put out much heat. I've cold smoked buckboard bacon in the summer with ice in the smoker. It is a pain but it keeps things cooler.













DSCN7194.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 8, 2013






By the way the bacon is not hanging over the cheese it is behind it. Here is my AMNPS.













DSCN8229.JPG



__ woodcutter
__ Nov 8, 2013






They are a SMF sponsor and have a link on the bottom of the page. You can use pellets or sawdust.


----------



## donr

You man need to try cold smoking at night if the temps are going to drop low enough, and put the meat in the refrigerator in the morning.  Many do use plastic bottles of ice to reduce chamber temps.

Hopefully some of the southern Florida members have solutions for you.


----------



## mantooth

Sorry for the delayed response I just finished moving. Thanks for the suggestions guys! Any other ideas?


----------



## chef jimmyj

There are guys that Hot smoke Bacon to 140+. If properly cured there is no reason you can't smoke that Bacon at 104°F. It will sweat a bit of fat but over all you will see no major difference than if it was smoked at 70°F...JJ


----------

